# gentoo live cd auf nicht i686 systemen installieren

## pieter_parker

ich mag die livecd version von gentoo weil sie super einfach und schnell zuinstallieren geht,

habe hier aber ein paar computer (via itx mainboard mit onboard cpu und gpu die nur i586 compatibel sind) auf denen ich gerne gentoo von der livecd installieren wuerde

die festplatte(n) auf einem i686 soweit einzurichten und dann auf i586 umzubauen geht, hab ich auch schon ein paar mal erfolgreich gemeistert, aber ist doch schon mehr aufwand

daher meine frage, ist es irgendwie moeglich die gentoo livecd direkt auf einem i586 zuinstallieren? oder weiss jemmand ob eine livecd version geplant ist die soetwas ermoeglicht?

----------

## Treborius

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Eigene_LiveCD_bauen_ohne_catalyst

ich habs nur kurz überflogen, aber damit müsste es mit richtigen

c(xx)-flags möglich sein, eine livecd für 386 zu bauen (geh am besten zu tief wie möglich)

[edit]

also ich habe das howto nun mal richtig gelesen  :Smile: 

also das vorgehen wäre, gentoo in einer chroot zu installieren

(alles mit -march -mtune =386)

und dann mit

"Die LiveCD erstellen"

in dem howto weiterzumachen

[/edit]

----------

## pieter_parker

aber wieso die livecd installieren und dann wieder zurueck auf eine cd machen?

ist es nicht moeglich die livecd live zuveraendern? ..ohne installation

die livecd ist doch ansich nicht mehr als ein system das von einem nicht-festplattendatentraeger gebootet, geladen und gestartet wird

----------

## Treborius

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> aber wieso die livecd installieren und dann wieder zurueck auf eine cd machen?
> 
> ist es nicht moeglich die livecd live zuveraendern? ..ohne installation
> 
> die livecd ist doch ansich nicht mehr als ein system das von einem nicht-festplattendatentraeger gebootet, geladen und gestartet wird

 

ich war eigentlich der ansicht, du wolltest eine livecd, die auf allen ix86 läuft ...

----------

## pieter_parker

warum ist die livecd eigentlich nur auf i686 systemen lauffaehig?

----------

## pieter_parker

welchen grund hat es das die livecd nur fuer i686 maschienen gemacht wurden ist?

wieso die livecd installieren und dann wieder zurueck auf eine cd machen?

kann ich die livecd nicht auf die festplatte kopieren, per chroot irgendwie reingehen und dann auf i386 umstellen und umbauen lassen? dann brennen und dann auf nicht i686 maschienen benutzen?

----------

## tekknokrat

 *Quote:*   

> Kann ich die livecd nicht auf die festplatte kopieren, per chroot irgendwie reingehen und dann auf i386 umstellen und umbauen lassen? dann brennen und dann auf nicht i686 maschienen benutzen?
> 
> 

  -> Klar, das sollte  funktionieren.

CHOST="i585"

CFLAGS="-march=??? ..." -> -march ist auf älteren CPUs z.B. K6 nicht zu verwenden verwenden

Du musst nur noch einen aktuellen Portagebaum einbinden, chrooten und dann das emwrap.sh skript anwenden 

oder emerge -e system/world mehrmals drüberlaufen lassen.

Das einzige Problem ist, dass 

1. es einige Zeit dauern wird

2. du unnötige Programme der livecd auch mit emergen würdest

3. es zu breakages kommen kann wenn du nicht die Reihenfolge tc -> system -> world einhälst

Die Begründung warum i686 liegt darin das i686 den grössten gemeinsame Nenner in Punkto Performance und Kompatibilität darstellt.

Auf Ältere Systeme kann gentoo auch aus dem chroot andere/älterer (non-gentoo)livecds installiert werden.

----------

## pieter_parker

hab einen p4 mit 3ghz, schaetze 1..2 tage wird es dauern?

ich habe mir das gentoo livecd 2006.1 .iso image geladen

.iso datei gemountet, und alles was drin ist raus in ein neues verzeichnis kopiert

die gentoo livecd befindet sich in : /home/pieter/Desktop/gentoo_livecd_2006-1/

aber wie komme ich dort nun per chroot rein?

vor ewigkeiten hab bin ich per chroot auf eine andere festplatte mit einem anderem gentoo gegangen, das funktionierte so

mount -t proc none /mnt/123/proc

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/123/dev

chroot /mnt/123 /bin/bash

aber diese verzeichnisse gibt es bei der gentoo livecd nicht....

----------

## tekknokrat

Falls die im image wirklich nicht existieren (nicht überprüft) dann werden die spätestens im boot script der livecd angelegt.

also für dich dann noch die handarbeit:

mkdir /home/pieter/Desktop/gentoo_livecd_2006-1/proc

mkdir /home/pieter/Desktop/gentoo_livecd_2006-1/sys

mkdir /home/pieter/Desktop/gentoo_livecd_2006-1/usr/portage

mkdir /home/pieter/Desktop/gentoo_livecd_2006-1/usr/src/linux

mkdir /home/pieter/Desktop/gentoo_livecd_2006-1/dev

mkdir /home/pieter/Desktop/gentoo_livecd_2006-1/...

und dann wie gehabt einbinden... 

mount /proc /home/pieter/Desktop/gentoo_livecd_2006-1/proc -o bind

mount /usr/portage /home/pieter/Desktop/gentoo_livecd_2006-1/usr/portage -o bind

mount /usr/src/linux /home/pieter/Desktop/gentoo_livecd_2006-1/usr/src/linux -o bind

...

keine ahnung ob dev per bind einzubinden geht -> noch nie probiert (brauchst du ja auch nicht fürs chroot)

at last

chroot /home/pieter/Desktop/gentoo_livecd_2006-1/

env-update && source /etc/profile

emerge --deep --newuse world

----------

## pieter_parker

image.squashfs, ist dies nicht die eigentliche image datei von der livecd?

647mb

die datei "image.squashfs" ist in der .iso datei..

----------

## pieter_parker

ist in der "image.squashfs" datei das eigentlich system der livecd? wie komme ich dadran?

----------

## psyqil

Mit squashfs im Kernel 

```
File systems  --->

Miscellaneous filesystems  --->

<*> SquashFS 3.1 - Squashed file system support
```

und 

```
mount -o loop image.squashfs /mnt/irgendwo
```

----------

## pieter_parker

hab die "image.swquashfs" datei gemountet, die verzeichnisstrucktur sieht jetzt schon ganz ganz anders und richtiger aus

```

ls -Al

insgesamt 38

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  1506 19. Sep 2006  bin

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root   173 20. Sep 2006  boot

drwxr-xr-x 10 root root 14956  6. Jul 2006  dev

drwxr-xr-x 80 root root  2186 20. Sep 2006  etc

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root    33 21. Aug 2006  home

drwxr-xr-x 12 root root  2495 20. Sep 2006  lib

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    22 19. Sep 2006  media

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root    43  6. Jul 2006  mnt

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root    45 19. Sep 2006  opt

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     3  6. Jul 2006  proc

drwx------  8 root root   148 20. Sep 2006  root

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  3827 20. Sep 2006  sbin

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    22  6. Jul 2006  sys

drwxrwxrwt  2 root root     3 20. Sep 2006  tmp

drwxr-xr-x 16 root root   256 20. Sep 2006  usr

drwxr-xr-x 12 root root   146 20. Sep 2006  var

```

wie sollte ich vorgehen, dort alles raus kopieren in ein neues verzeichnis, dann per chroot rein? oder kann ich dort so direkt gleich per chroot rein?

wenn ich es rauskopieren sollte... wie erstelle ich spaeter wieder eine solche squashfs imagedatei?

----------

## psyqil

Mein Vorschlag:

```
emerge unionfs mksquashfs

modprobe unionfs

mkdir /image

mount -o loop image.squashfs /mnt/image

mount -t unionfs -o dirs=/image=rw:/mnt/image=ro unionfs /mnt/image

[cd /mnt/image; vim etc/make.conf;chroot .;emerge -e world oder so...]

mksquashfs /mnt/image NeuesImage.squashfs

umount /mnt/image;rm -rf /image;umount /mnt/image
```

Alle Angaben ungetestet und ohne Gewähr! Viel Erfolg...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pieter_parker

ich habe die .iso datei gemountet, alles dann von dort in ein neues verzeichnis kopiert

dann habe ich die "image.squashfs" gemountet und alles von dort in ein neues verzeichnis rauskopiert

dann habe ich:

```

mount -t proc none /home/pieter/Desktop/gentoo_livecd_2006-1/inhalt_von_image.squashfs/proc/

mount -o bind /dev /home/pieter/Desktop/gentoo_livecd_2006-1/inhalt_von_image.squashfs/dev/

chroot /home/pieter/Desktop/gentoo_livecd_2006-1/inhalt_von_image.squashfs/ /bin/bash

```

gemacht

jetzt muesste ich es von i686 umstellen auf... i586? oder sollte ich i386 nehmen? was und wo und wie muss ich noch umstellen und umschreiben?

----------

## pieter_parker

vi /etc/make.conf

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i586 -pipe"

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

emerge -uaDvN world

```

--- 'profiles/arch.list' is empty or not available. Empty portage tree?

--- 'profiles/updates' is empty or not available. Empty portage tree?

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

!!! ARCH is not set... Are you missing the /etc/make.profile symlink?

!!! Is the symlink correct? Is your portage tree complete?

```

was muss ich wohin verlinken?

ist i586 richtig?

mit emerge -uaDvN world bauen?

----------

## Max Steel

Ich bin mir jetz nich sicher,

aber ich denke du must

```
emerge -e system

emerge -e world
```

ausführen.

Dann wird alles neu gebaut, soweit ich weiß.

Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob -march=i586 richtig ist, mach das lieber mal raus, außer jemand anderes sagt was anderes und ist sich sicherer.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> vi /etc/make.conf
> 
> ```
> 
> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i586 -pipe"
> ...

 

Sieht aus, als hättest du kein /usr/portage

Ist das auch sicher enthalten/zur Laufzeit gemountet?

Tobi

----------

## pieter_parker

```

cd /usr/portage/

ls -Al

insgesamt 0

```

sieht so aus als waere dort nichts

wie mounte ich es zur ?laufzeit

----------

## Finswimmer

Entweder du hast es noch auf einem anderen System, und kannst es von dort mounten. Oder du entpackst dir nen Portage als Gzip.

Tobi

----------

## pieter_parker

auf dem system wo ich die livecd umbauen moechte laeuft auch ein gentoo

auf meinem system muss ich jetzt /usr/portage nach /home/pieter/Desktop/gentoo_livecd_2006-1/inhalt_von_image.squashfs/usr/portage/ verlinken?

kann ich mir dadurch nicht was an meinem system kaput machen?

----------

## Finswimmer

Hmm. Denke nicht. 

Weiß allerdings nicht, wie es ist, wo das ausgewählte Profil steht. Kann gut sein, dass das in /usr/portage ist.

Aber ansonsten ist das ja "nur" der Baum, der alle Pakete hat.

Probiers aus. Kaputt gehen kann nicht viel  :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

## pieter_parker

hab den symlink gesetzt

```

ls -Al

insgesamt 128

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 36864 20. Sep 2006  bin

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root  4096 18. Sep 2006  doc

drwxr-xr-x   6 root root  4096  6. Jul 2006  i686-pc-linux-gnu

drwxr-xr-x 171 root root  8192 20. Sep 2006  include

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root  4096 18. Sep 2006  kde

drwxr-xr-x  79 root root 40960 20. Sep 2006  lib

drwxr-xr-x   6 root root  4096 18. Sep 2006  libexec

drwxr-xr-x   6 root root  4096 20. Sep 2006  livecd

drwxr-xr-x   8 root root  4096  6. Jul 2006  local

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root    12 27. Apr 11:20 portage -> /usr/portage

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root  4096 18. Sep 2006  qt

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  8192 20. Sep 2006  sbin

drwxr-xr-x 167 root root  4096 20. Sep 2006  share

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 20. Sep 2006  src

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root     8 20. Apr 14:17 tmp -> /var/tmp

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root     6 20. Apr 14:12 X11R6 -> ../usr

```

```

cd portage

bash: cd: portage: Zu viele Ebenen aus symbolischen Links

```

```

 emerge -uaDvN world

--- 'profiles/arch.list' is empty or not available. Empty portage tree?

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 28, in ?

    portage.global_updates(

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 7042, in global_updates

    update_data = grab_updates(updpath, prev_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_update.py", line 62, in grab_updates

    raise oe

OSError: [Errno 40] Too many levels of symbolic links: '/usr/portage/profiles/updates'

```

ich blicke immer weniger durch bei der ganzen sache..

----------

## Finswimmer

portage -> /usr/portage 

Das ist bei dir in /usr/portage drin. Du hast den Link falsch gesetzt.

----------

## pieter_parker

es ist garnicht moeglich zuverlinken? ..weil es in einer chroot umgebung ist? und ich dort nicht rauskomme?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> es ist garnicht moeglich zuverlinken? ..weil es in einer chroot umgebung ist? und ich dort nicht rauskomme?

 

Hmm. Entweder du mountest die Partition in dein chroot rein, oder du entpackst die einen Portage Tarball. Letzteres ist wohl am einfachsten.

Tobi

----------

## Max Steel

Nein geht nicht, da in einer chroot / im realen /vol1/sonstwas/gentoorockt liegt.

Er geht immer von diesem chroot / aus.

Also musst du das im realen folgend machen:

```
mount -t nfs gentoo:/usr/portage /portagetree

mount --bind /portagetree /vol1/sonstwas/gentoorockt/usr/portage

chroot /vol1/sonstwas/gentoorockt /bin/bash
```

Edith:

Mist zu langsam

----------

## pieter_parker

in 

```
/home/pieter/Desktop/gentoo_livecd_2006-1/inhalt_von_image.squashfs/
```

 ist die livecd, und dort bin ich auch per chroot drin

wie waere es wenn ich von 

```
/usr/portage/
```

 einfach alles nach 

```
/home/pieter/Desktop/gentoo_livecd_2006-1/inhalt_von_image.squashfs/usr/portage/
```

 kopiere?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> in 
> 
> ```
> /home/pieter/Desktop/gentoo_livecd_2006-1/inhalt_von_image.squashfs/
> ```
> ...

 

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> ...oder du entpackst dir einen Portage Tarball

 

Hatte ich ja schon längst vorgeschlagen gehabt  :Wink: 

----------

## pieter_parker

stimmt, ueberlesen, sorrie

habe die portage-2006.1.tar.bz2 datei nach /home/pieter/Desktop/gentoo_livecd_2006-1/inhalt_von_image.squashfs/usr/portage/ entpackt

```

emerge -uaDvN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies -

!!! Problems have been detected with your world file

!!! Please run emaint --check world

... done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3  USE="-build" 415 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r4  USE="-emacs" 561 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.5-r2  USE="gpm unicode -bootstrap -build -debug -doc -minimal -nocxx" 2,259 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-shells/bash-3.1_p16  USE="nls -afs -bashlogger -build" 2,514 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/readline-5.1_p4  1,986 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.11-r2  36,470 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.13-r3  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.13  USE="-caps" 52 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/gmp-4.2.1  USE="-doc -nocxx" 1,685 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.4  USE="nls" 299 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20060227  38 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/bison-2.1  USE="nls -static" 982 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.8-r7  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1-r3  USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla" 12,299 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/mpfr-2.2.0_p10  738 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libintl-0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.4-r1  USE="nls -bootstrap -build -static" 775 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r2  USE="nls -build -static" 1,486 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libiconv-0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1  USE="fortran gtk nls -bootstrap -build -doc -gcj -hardened -ip28 -ip32r10k -mudflap -multislot -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -vanilla" 38,302 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2006a  322 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/glibc-2.4-r3  USE="nls nptl nptlonly -build -glibc-omitfp -hardened -profile" 15,756 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gettext-0.14.4  USE="nls -doc -emacs" 6,869 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r1  USE="nls -static" 1,037 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/groff-1.19.1-r2  USE="X" 2,567 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p2-r1  USE="-bootstrap -doc -java -nocxx -tcltk" 3,980 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r2  USE="berkdb" 223 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1  USE="berkdb gdbm -debug -ithreads" 9,886 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2  USE="berkdb gdbm -build -debug -doc -ithreads -perlsuid" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.7j  USE="zlib -bindist -emacs -test" 3,213 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Test-Harness-2.56  USE="-minimal" 63 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04  5 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/PodParser-1.32  USE="-minimal" 91 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20050804  91 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/expat-1.95.8  USE="-test" 310 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r1  USE="X berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl -bootstrap -build -doc -nocxx -tcltk -ucs2" 7,827 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1  26 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.17  227 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r5  USE="-bindist -gmp -test" 150 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/portage-2.1-r2  USE="-build -doc" LINGUAS="-pl" 273 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/man-1.6-r1  USE="nls" 228 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.33  USE="nls" 1,749 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/hashalot-0.3-r2  78 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/com_err-1.38  USE="nls" 3,536 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/ss-1.38  USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.38-r1  USE="nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r3  USE="crypt nls perl -old-crypt -static" 1,503 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/grep-2.5.1-r8  USE="nls -build -static" 667 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.5-r8  USE="nls -build -pic -static" 323 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r11  USE="nls -static" 220 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r6  USE="nls" 867 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/iputils-021109-r3  USE="ipv6 -doc -static" 418 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/busybox-1.1.3  USE="-debug -floppyboot -make-symlinks -netboot -savedconfig -static" 1,402 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.62  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05  USE="-minimal" 7 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/help2man-1.33.1  USE="nls" 73 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.13  433 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r7  USE="-emacs" 903 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.5  514 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r3  647 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.6.3  465 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.7.9-r1  564 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.4_p6  366 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-wrapper-1-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2  747 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/libtool-1.5.22  2,853 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-process/procps-3.2.6  272 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/patch-2.5.9  USE="-build -static" 197 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.33-r1  USE="nls -static" 679 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.9  USE="nls python" 562 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/pwdb-0.62  130 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r1  USE="nls -build" 2,256 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/tar-1.15.1-r1  USE="nls -build -bzip2 -static" 1,573 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.20  USE="-hardened" 947 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/pam-0.78-r3  USE="berkdb -nis -pam_chroot -pam_console -pam_timestamp -pwdb" 6,345 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.15-r2  USE="nls pam -nousuid -skey" 1,264 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-process/psmisc-22.2  USE="X ipv6 nls" 238 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.1  393 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/file-4.17-r1  USE="python -build" 543 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.3-r6  USE="-build -static" 653 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/popt-1.7-r1  USE="nls" 561 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.8-r2  USE="ipv6 -acl -build -static -xinetd" 754 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/debianutils-2.15  USE="-build -static" 181 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-editors/nano-1.3.11-r2  USE="ncurses nls spell unicode -build -debug -justify -minimal -slang" 1,145 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/cpio-2.6-r5  USE="nls" 437 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/coreutils-5.94-r1  USE="nls -acl -build -static" 4,989 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/make-3.80-r4  USE="nls -build -static" 899 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/hdparm-6.3  43 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r5  USE="-bootstrap -build -static" 100 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.1  USE="unicode -bootstrap -build -static" 210 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8  USE="ipv6" 115 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-nds/openldap-2.3.24-r1  USE="berkdb crypt gdbm ipv6 perl readline ssl tcpd -debug -kerberos -minimal -odbc -overlays -samba -sasl -slp" 3,668 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/openssh-4.3_p2-r1  USE="ipv6 ldap pam tcpd -X509 -chroot -hpn -kerberos -libedit -sftplogging -skey -smartcard -static" 978 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/hotplug-base-20040401  40 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/udev-087-r1  185 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/findutils-4.1.20-r2  USE="nls -build -static" 759 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/wget-1.10.2  USE="ipv6 nls ssl -build -debug -socks5 -static" 1,189 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/which-2.16  122 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/less-394  USE="unicode" 480 kB

Total size of downloads: 205,285 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]                                

```

das wird dann eine ganze weile wohl dauern

```

emaint --check world

Checking world for problems

'net-dialup/minicom' is not installed

'sys-libs/gpm' is not installed

'media-sound/alsa-utils' is not installed

'app-editors/emacs' is not installed

'x11-misc/xscreensaver' is not installed

'app-admin/passook' is not installed

'media-libs/alsa-oss' is not installed

'app-arch/unzip' is not installed

'app-admin/syslog-ng' is not installed

'app-portage/mirrorselect' is not installed

'media-libs/alsa-lib' is not installed

'net-wireless/acx' is not installed

'net-analyzer/netcat' is not installed

'net-dialup/bpalogin' is not installed

'app-arch/unrar' is not installed

'sys-apps/hwsetup' is not installed

'app-arch/mt-st' is not installed

'net-dialup/pptpclient' is not installed

'net-analyzer/tcptraceroute' is not installed

'sys-apps/eject' is not installed

'sys-apps/smartmontools' is not installed

'mail-client/evolution' is not installed

'sys-power/acpid' is not installed

'app-portage/ufed' is not installed

'app-cdr/cdrtools' is not installed

'app-admin/logrotate' is not installed

'sys-fs/jfsutils' is not installed

'net-wireless/prism54-firmware' is not installed

'sys-fs/raidtools' is not installed

'app-misc/vlock' is not installed

'net-proxy/tsocks' is not installed

'x11-themes/gdm-themes-livecd' is not installed

'net-dialup/fritzcapi' is not installed

'sys-fs/dosfstools' is not installed

'sys-fs/reiserfsprogs' is not installed

'sys-fs/xfsprogs' is not installed

'sys-fs/mdadm' is not installed

'sys-apps/gli' is not installed

'net-misc/vpnc' is not installed

'net-irc/irssi' is not installed

'sys-boot/lilo' is not installed

'sys-devel/distcc' is not installed

'sys-fs/cryptsetup-luks' is not installed

'sys-process/vixie-cron' is not installed

'sys-apps/parted' is not installed

'media-gfx/splash-themes-livecd' is not installed

'sys-apps/pcmciautils' is not installed

'net-misc/dhcpcd' is not installed

'gnome-base/gnome' is not installed

'net-dialup/fcdsl' is not installed

'sys-apps/iproute2' is not installed

'media-sound/rhythmbox' is not installed

'net-fs/nfs-utils' is not installed

'net-dialup/mingetty' is not installed

'mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird' is not installed

'net-wireless/ipw2100-firmware' is not installed

'sys-apps/ethtool' is not installed

'net-analyzer/ettercap' is not installed

'net-dialup/globespan-adsl' is not installed

'media-video/mplayer' is not installed

'net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware' is not installed

'net-analyzer/nmap' is not installed

'x11-drivers/synaptics' is not installed

'www-client/links' is not installed

'app-benchmarks/cpuburn' is not installed

'media-sound/audacious' is not installed

'app-editors/vim' is not installed

'sys-block/gpart' is not installed

'net-wireless/wpa_supplicant' is not installed

'sys-fs/ntfsprogs' is not installed

'net-dialup/rp-pppoe' is not installed

'sys-fs/evms' is not installed

'net-misc/vconfig' is not installed

'x11-base/xorg-x11' is not installed

'sys-kernel/genkernel' is not installed

'sys-apps/apmd' is not installed

'sys-apps/memtester' is not installed

'net-analyzer/wireshark' is not installed

'dev-util/ccache' is not installed

'media-gfx/fbgrab' is not installed

'app-admin/ide-smart' is not installed

'net-misc/bridge-utils' is not installed

'net-dialup/slmodem' is not installed

'sys-apps/gradm' is not installed

'sys-boot/syslinux' is not installed

'net-p2p/bittorrent' is not installed

'x11-themes/gentoo-artwork-livecd' is not installed

'net-wireless/hostap-utils' is not installed

'sys-apps/netplug' is not installed

'media-gfx/splashutils' is not installed

'sys-fs/lvm2' is not installed

'net-dialup/penggy' is not installed

'net-wireless/airsnort' is not installed

'net-misc/rdate' is not installed

'net-analyzer/traceroute' is not installed

'app-admin/sudo' is not installed

'net-nntp/pan' is not installed

'sys-boot/grub' is not installed

'sys-fs/lsscsi' is not installed

'sys-apps/slocate' is not installed

'app-admin/pwgen' is not installed

'net-wireless/zd1201-firmware' is not installed

'net-im/gaim' is not installed

'net-wireless/wireless-tools' is not installed

'net-misc/whois' is not installed

'sys-block/partimage' is not installed

'sys-apps/coldplug' is not installed

'sys-apps/fxload' is not installed

'www-client/mozilla-firefox' is not installed

'net-wireless/rt2500' is not installed

'app-crypt/gnupg' is not installed

'app-misc/livecd-tools' is not installed

'net-proxy/dante' is not installed

'app-office/openoffice' is not installed

'app-portage/gentoolkit' is not installed

'net-analyzer/tcpdump' is not installed

'net-irc/xchat' is not installed

'app-misc/screen' is not installed

Finished

```

wie ist das zuverstehen? ist das weil ich die livecd neubaue und er da eigentlich mehr sachen erwartet?

----------

## pieter_parker

```

>>> Downloading http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/distfiles/gnuconfig-20060227.tar.bz2

--20:16:28--  http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/distfiles/gnuconfig-20060227.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/gnuconfig-20060227.tar.bz2'

Auflösen des Hostnamen »gentoo.oregonstate.edu«.... 64.50.236.52, 64.50.238.52

Verbindungsaufbau zu gentoo.oregonstate.edu|64.50.236.52|:80... verbunden.

HTTP Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 301 Moved Permanently

Platz: http://gentoo.osuosl.org/distfiles/gnuconfig-20060227.tar.bz2[folge]

--20:16:28--  http://gentoo.osuosl.org/distfiles/gnuconfig-20060227.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/gnuconfig-20060227.tar.bz2'

Auflösen des Hostnamen »gentoo.osuosl.org«.... 64.50.238.52, 64.50.236.52

Wiederverwendung der bestehenden Verbindung zu gentoo.oregonstate.edu:80.

HTTP Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 404 Not Found

20:16:28 FEHLER 404: Not Found.

!!! Couldn't download gnuconfig-20060227.tar.bz2. Aborting.

```

er bricht immer mit dieser meldung ab das die datei gnuconfig-..... nicht downloaden kann

ich hab in die make.conf schon verschiedene mirrors eingetragen, aber es scheint diese datei nicht mehr zugeben?

----------

## Max Steel

dann versuch am besten ein emerge --sync

----------

## pieter_parker

hab emerge --sync gemacht

dann emerge portage

dann etc-update

und jetzt nochmal emerge -uaDvN world

... laeuft schonmal ein stueck weiter als vorhin

```

....

CRC32c (Castagnoli, et al) Cyclic Redundancy-Check (LIBCRC32C) [N/m/y/?] n

/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.17-r2/work/linux-2.6.17/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 11: i586-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.17-r2/work/linux-2.6.17/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 12: i586-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: command not found

make[1]: i586-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: Kommando nicht gefunden

make[1]: i586-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: Kommando nicht gefunden

/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.17-r2/work/linux-2.6.17/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 11: i586-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.17-r2/work/linux-2.6.17/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 12: i586-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: command not found

make: i586-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: Kommando nicht gefunden

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  SPLIT   include/linux/autoconf.h -> include/config/*

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s

/bin/sh: i586-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: command not found

make[1]: *** [arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s] Fehler 127

make: *** [prepare0] Fehler 2

!!! ERROR: sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.17-r2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3893:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1304:   Called kernel-2_src_compile

  kernel-2.eclass, line 1037:   Called compile_headers

  kernel-2.eclass, line 460:   Called die

!!! prepare failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.17-r2/temp/build.log'.

```

----------

## Finswimmer

Öhh. Eigeninitiative?

 *Quote:*   

> make: i586-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: Kommando nicht gefunden

 

GCC schon übersetzt?

make.conf richtig angepasst?

Gibts den Link/Datei?

Tobi

----------

## pieter_parker

gcc uebersetzt? wie meinst du das? .. dachte emerge -uaDvN world ist zum uebersetzen von allem da?

die make.conf sieht nach wievor so aus

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i586 -pipe"

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

```

/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.17-r2/work/linux-2.6.17/    <tab> <tab>

arch/          crypto/        drivers/       include/       ipc/           lib/           mm/            scripts/       sound/

block/         Documentation/ fs/            init/          kernel/        linux-2.6.17/  net/           security/      usr/

```

die verzeichnisse gibts, die datei aber nicht..

----------

## Finswimmer

Schau einfach mal nach, ob der gcc vorhanden ist: emerge gcc -pv

eselect compiler list

Du suchst auch im falschen Verzeichnis.

Tobi

----------

## pieter_parker

ich hatte emerge -uav gcc gemacht

und dann jetzt nochmal emerge -uaDvN world gemacht

er ist schon an der stelle vorbei wo er abgebrochen hatte....

----------

## Finswimmer

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> ich hatte emerge -uav gcc gemacht
> 
> und dann jetzt nochmal emerge -uaDvN world gemacht
> 
> er ist schon an der stelle vorbei wo er abgebrochen hatte....

 

Na also  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pieter_parker

er ist durchgelaufen, ohne abbruch

gibt es noch etwas das umgebaut und veraendert werden muss?

----------

